
DataStax Raises $106M in New Pre-IPO Round, Chips Away at Oracle - thamer
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/09/04/datastax-raises-106-million-in-new-pre-ipo-round-chips-away-at-oracle/
======
thethimble
We're integrating Datastax Enterprise at GoGuardian. So far things have been
great! I think the biggest win for us is their solr integration. Data written
to Cassandra nodes automatically becomes available to search from solr nodes -
No indexing pipeline needed. They also have an interesting hadoop layer which
I haven't looked into.

Really looking forward to more from Datastax!

------
ddorian43
I understand that everyone wants to make oracle money, but cassandra isn't an
alternative to oracle db, right?

~~~
tylerhobbs
Cassandra isn't designed to replace relational databases for all use cases.
There are certain use cases where Cassandra excels, certain use cases where an
RDBMS excels, and plenty of ground in between where you're making tradeoffs.

CQL was designed to resemble SQL in order to present an API that is reasonably
familiar for most developers. It's quite limited when compared to SQL because
it focuses on the areas where Cassandra excels.

(Disclosure: I'm a Cassandra committer.)

~~~
angersock
What was very interesting was bullshitting with somebody who knew a good chunk
from DataStax, and realizing that the use cases for Cassandra actually do edge
out pretty far into traditional business territory. It's something that you
could actually envision replacing mainframes and whatnot in many cases, even
for relatively mundane line-of-business applications.

~~~
ProAm
I think they can do it, but I dont think the ROI would cover the investment to
change hardware and software for a system that currently works. Unless you are
up against an hard EOL for your 'traditional' install I think it would be a
large gamble to change. Im speaking for 'traditional' enterprisey install
bases only though.

~~~
tylerhobbs
This is true. Most companies either start using Cassandra when their existing
database infrastructure is struggling with a particular workload or they're
planning a new feature that would be prohibitively difficult or expensive with
an RDBMS.

The one exception to this might be a need for higher availability, especially
if expanding to multiple datacenters is part of the plan.

------
pixelmonkey
Cassandra is a great write-only database.

